# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Missä teli-Wiimoja?

## bussifriikki

Olen lähdössä huomenna pariksi päiväksi Tampereelle, ja haluaisin kuvata Wiima K202 -telibussin. Millä linjalla niitä liikkuu?

----------


## Eppu

Melko varma tapaus on ainakin #209 linjan 28 osapäivävuorossa (ellei satu olemaan pajan puolella), lähtöaikoja en just nyt muista. Sen joudut kuitenkin kuvaamaan vähintään hämärässä, sillä osapäivät aloittavat tuolla linjalla hieman ennen kolmea iltapäivän osalta.

Kannattaakin tutkailla päiväsaikaan esim. linjaa 13, jolla #208 on viime aikoina liikkunut. Muista sarjan autoista ei sitten uskalla sanoa mitään. Ovat liikkuneet siellä, missä niitä on tarvittu tuuraajina.

----------


## jtm

Tässä olisi wiima vinkkejä:
Ainakin luultavasti autot 207 ja 208 on 13.lla ja kyllä muitakin saattaa olla. 209:n lähtöajat ovat: 7.50 ja 15.35 Sorilasta ja 14.50 ja 16.20 Pyynikintorilta. Noissa  vuoroissa ei koko talven aikana ole ollut muu kuin 209 ja 209 ei ollut muulla linjalla kuin 28. Ehkä 26:lla saattaa olla Wiima.

----------


## bussifriikki

Kiitos vinkeistä! Wiimoja löytyi linjalta 13

----------


## jtm

> Kiitos vinkeistä! Wiimoja löytyi linjalta 13


Olkaa hyvä vain. Laitatko ne tänne  jlf:ään?

----------


## Huppu

Hei
Ja anteeksi vanhan ketjun esiinkaivaminen, mutta en löytänyt sopivampaakaan ketjua. 
Olen tulossa joko ensi- tai sitä seuraavalla viikolla parin vuoden tauon jälkeen Tampereelle. Onko näin keskikesällä haitaribusseja ajossa?

----------


## PepeB

eipä taida olla kun ei ole näkynyt :/

----------


## Kinmo

Olympialaisten aikana saattaisi ollakin.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Olympialaisten aikana saattaisi ollakin.


olympialaisten?

----------


## jtm

> olympialaisten?


Nuorten olympiafestivaalit. http://www.tampere.fi/2009/eyof.html

----------


## hylje

Vaikuttaa olevan lievää hämmennystä säikeessä: telibussit ovat 3-akselisia kuten nivelbussit (l. haitaribussit) mutta takimmaiset pyörät ovat välittömästi peräkkäin telin tapaisessa rakenteessa, bussin kori on jäykkä sekä pituudeltaan suurin piirtein normi 2-akselisen ja haitaribussin välillä.

Nykyaikaisissa "teli"busseissa takimmaisista pyöristä etummainen on vetävä ja takimmainen ohjaava. Varsinaista telirakennetta ei yleensä ole, vaan siinä on kaksi tavallista akselia peräkkäin.

----------

